# Moving to NZ



## Tejashwini (May 6, 2013)

Hi ,

I am from bangalore ( India). I wish to pursue my studies further . So i opted to new 

zealand. I have got offer letters from christ chruch university of technology (CPIT) and AUT . 

So would appreciate if anyone could give me a good advise as to which one should i select and why so. Because there is a wide gap in fees charges.


Thanks in advance


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Tejashwini said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am from bangalore ( India). I wish to pursue my studies further . So i opted to new
> 
> ...



CPIT is not a university but a polytechnic. If you have finances then obviously go for AuT


----------

